# Vom or Von take a poll



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Since it came up on another post, I'm curious how many of the dogs here have von or vom in their registered name

Morgan Donnermond - neither since I dont' know where she is of

Otto von Hena-c 

one for von


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Earlheim Helmar vomVollKommen, aka, Loki.

one for Vom.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Franz von Knoefler

2 for von


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

Ruger vom Kraftwerk


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren vom Banach.

And

Diva von Sudlich. 

So 1 "vote" for each!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

5 voms and 1 von here.

Though I'm not sure the purpose of a von vs vom poll since both mean the same in German. German grammar rules just determine which is appropriate based on the gender of the noun in the kennel name.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Chris, I was wondering the same...









1 von, 1 vom and 3 zums here.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just wondering what the purpose of having von _something_ or vom _something_ is in a german shepherd name?


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

5 vom 1 von and 1 von der


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

One for "vom"


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Viggo vom Adel Haus - vom

Enni van Klipgaarden - van

Odessa vom Haus Pe-Ja - vom

Nicholas zur Bindenburg - zur

That's 2 vom's, 1 van and 1 zur


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SyaoransbearI was just wondering what the purpose of having von _something_ or vom _something_ is in a german shepherd name?


That "something" is the kennel name.









Ajax vom Bratwurst literally means "Ajax of Bratwurst (kennel)." That way, we know that Ajax came from the Bratwurst kennel/breeder. For many American breeders, they would list it as Bratwurst's Ajax or have an even fancier name like Bratwurst's Shining Ajax. Either way, we still know the dog came from the Bratwurst kennel.









ETA: In this case, I have no idea whether it would be a "von Bratwurst" or a "vom Bratwurst."


----------



## Dee Phillips (Nov 29, 2008)

Jaguar Von Wolfnase Newmanhaus


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

von


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I think Historian explained it a little while ago, maybe she can link back or repeat it for us

I have Erika Vom Medina, Erika for the "E" litter and I chose the breeder's surname, Medina is the name of several cities in South America, Spain and the Middle East as well as a surname in Spain and other Spanish speaking countries so I'm not sure which I should of used Vom or Von


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks, Max. I always find Chris' explanations to be spot on and easy to understand - looking forward to it! 

I always thought vom was female as in Dog vom womanwhoownsthiskennel, dog von mankennel. But I don't always see it being used that way so that's why I started this. 

Von vs Vom maybe a regional thing. I started out showing in juniors so I've been around more than 30 years in the dog world, never heard of dogs with vom until the internet explosion.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> I always thought vom was female as in Dog vom womanwhoownsthiskennel, dog von mankennel. But I don't always see it being used that way so that's why I started this.










I love the explanation!



> Quote:
> Von vs Vom maybe a regional thing. I started out showing in juniors so I've been around more than 30 years in the dog world, never heard of dogs with vom until the internet explosion.


I think it has more to do with less people knowing the difference between both in the past. "Von" sounded german and then let's be a Von Kennel.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

When I use Babelfish it translates Erika of Medina to Von

and translates Erika Vom Medina to "Erika of the Medina"


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> Von vs Vom maybe a regional thing.


No, it's not regional. It's gramatical.

In German, like many other languages, nouns are assigned a gender.

Vom or Von depends on the gender of the noun it is referring to... the nouns in the kennel name. Masculine and Neuter nouns use "Vom", Feminine nouns use "Von". 

For example, in our kennel name, Wildhaus, the noun is "haus". This is a neuter noun in German, therefore the correct preposition to use is Vom. It has nothing to do with the gender of the dog, or gender of the person who own's the kennel name or gender of any adjectives in the kennel name, just the gender of the noun in the kennel name.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My guys have neither.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI think it has more to do with less people knowing the difference between both in the past. "Von" sounded german and then let's be a Von Kennel.


think you're on to something!


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

Blitz Von Der Gartenstadt


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Neither, my breeder puts her kennel name ahead, so I have Alta-Tollhaus Krieger's Lamb Chop and Alta-Tollhaus' Bono (we leave off the 's to simplify paperwork). Otherwise he would be Bono vom Alta-Tollhaus, to be grammatically correct. I made up Coke's name so he could feel special too. He's from a rescue called Vicky's Pet Connection so he's VPC's Coca-Cola.

If I ever breed I'll use my married name, but we are Dutch so it would be 'van Kelder'.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Wini von der hollenburg. and buddy is just buddy. LOL. yeah, BYB, I know! but she is still a great dog.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Master Chief Vom Animalcontrol. Advanced titles in love, loyalty, and dependability. 

jk


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Neither here too: Diabla Boroluz


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Yarro vom Leerburg

(just) Amara


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Isa vom Berghaus.

So one for the vom.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Liafwin Vom Vollkommen

Also known as Jaeger


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

another for von

Brady von Barren Berg


----------



## aalex23 (Dec 15, 2008)

One more for Vom

Feloki vom Arimo or Loki


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

A friend who is German and a vet chose 'von' for my kennel name...two other Germans said it is wrong, should be 'vom' and then 2 more German vets said it is right! So I am really confused! LOL LOL

I have had 'von', 'vom' and 'van' as well!

Lee


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

hmmnn. Hardy vom Struwwelpeter vom+1
Oxana vom leipheimer moor vom +2
Diesel vom landholz vom +3
gala vom landholz vom +4
grace xazzium, none 

use to have a von der
and 2 other vom's


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I vote vom as well.


----------



## aalex23 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I *thought* it was vom but it's actually von so yeah...


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Vom for both of our girls.

According to my friend Frank from Germany, von means "of" and vom means "from"


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: EJQ
> 
> According to my friend Frank from Germany, von means "of" and vom means "from"


From a language usage standpoint both convey the same idea. Which is correct for use in a kennel name is completely dependent on the gender of the noun in the kennel name. It doesn't matter if one means to say "of" or "from". What matters is the correct usage based on the rules of the language with regards to the gender of nouns.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I have one of each...


----------



## 1PuppyPlus4 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Terri how is Ruger?


----------

